# First range visit with G26



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

I picked up my brand spanking new G26 yesterday and immediately took it to the range. I didn't have much time (had to cook dinner - dang domestic duties) but I got to put 50 round through it real quick.

Previously, most of my shooting comes from a govt issue 1911A1 so I immediately noticed a few things.
1) Dang this gun is small! I am not a big guy, but the shorter sight radius and grip made a bigger impact than I expected it would.
2) That's a long trigger pull - compared to my 1911. I found myself anticipating the discharge much sooner than it actually occured. I think there are some habits to un-make there. Does anyone have training tricks for that (besides "just shoot it")?

I imagine I'll get used to it with practice - even right out of the box (and not having shot a handgun for 8+years) I managed to put every shot within the 9 ring and most within the 10 at about 10 ft.

Overall - I'm very happy with the gun and hope to CCW it (if the Peoples Republic of California graces me with that privelage)


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck with your new weapon. the 26 is a smaller gun and trigger pull is longer then a 1911 to be sure. I am pretty sure you can and will get used to it as you shoot it more. The 26 is a very nice weapon. Enjoy your new gun and good luck being granted the priveledge to enjoy something that is already your right.

RCG


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Dry fire drills. 
1. Obviously... make sure the weapon is unloaded and there is no ammo in the vicinity. Then, make sure it's unloaded again for good measure.

2. Pick a nice wall with nothing behind it that's sacred. You can put up a sticky note or something or use a light switch to aim at.

3. Balance (or have someone else balance) a quarter flat on the front sight while aiming at your reference point.

4. Focus on sight picture and squeeze the trigger.

You should be able to do this without losing the quarter off the front sight. Wash, rinse repeat. Once that's good, move on to a dime. Less mass, less forgiving.


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

One of the advantages of having a laser on your gun, I am not advocating you get one a quarter and a dime are a lot cheaper and probably work equally as well, is

1. Obviously... make sure the weapon is unloaded and there is no ammo in the vicinity. Then, make sure it's unloaded again for good measure.

2. Pick a nice wall with nothing behind it that's sacred. You can put up a sticky note or something or use a light switch to aim at.

3. Activate the laser and hold it steady on a spot or a point of reference 

4. Focus on sight picture and squeeze the trigger.

The laser should not dance or jump around as you pull the trigger, You will actually be able to see where in relation to center mass your shot would go. The laser is a training tool sometimes.

Good luck with the new G26

RCG


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

*KICKS RECOILGUY* :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Chris_Linneman said:


> Overall - I'm very happy with the gun and hope to CCW it (if the Peoples Republic of California graces me with that privelage)


From what I understand, the Fresno County Sheriff is friendly in this regard.


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

> From what I understand, the Fresno County Sheriff is friendly in this regard


I've heard that as well. Fresno County is kind of an Alamo in a sea of communism that is the rest of California. I'm thankful for that.


----------



## 78CJ5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Congrats on your new G26, The more you practice with it the more you will like it. The first couple of times I took my 26 to the range I wished I had bought a G19. But the more I shot that subcompact mod 26 the better I got with it. I like it enough now that I don want a mod 19 anymore. Good Luck.


----------

